#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  >  آخرین ورژن ریست کننده Trial برای کاسپرسکی 2012

## nekooee

*Kaspersky 2012 Trial Reset 1.1*





لینک دانلود (مستقیم )

حجم فایل : 1.56 MB 




دارای محتوای پنهان



برای کسپرسکی 2012
 یادداشتهای انتشار :


شرکت سازنده این برنامه توصیه میکنه شما برای حفظ حق کپی رایت بعد از آزمایش ویروس کش اقدام به خرید لایسنس بکنید

در این نسخه مشکلات برای نسخه های 64 بیت هم رفع شده

 طریقه نصب 
 1. غیر فعال کردن Self-Defense
 2. خروج از برنامه کسپرسکی  (از trayicon هم باید خارج بشید)
 3. اجرا ganjin_ktr_2012.exe و "Reset" را فشار دهید.
 4. منتظر بمانید برای  برای راه اندازی و فعال دوره آزمایشی آنتی ویروس
تمام!

----------

*2028*,*3sot007*,*aminrauof*,*ashkanmac*,*astara.civil*,*hamid1234567*,*heidari*,*hessamjoon*,*hezari*,*hosseiny2000*,*h_mohammadi*,*khiar123*,*L2ra2*,*majidaligol*,*meigoon*,*milad220*,*miladtv*,*mohammadhadi*,*mporya*,*mvm49*,*parmida1356*,*pedram*,*qwww*,*rap0251*,*sajjadstr*,*SARMOR*,*Service Manual*,*Shami*,*tohidfilm*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Service Manual

*
سلام

آقاي نکويي به نظر من فايل ها مشکل داره ، اين دو تا فايل EXE که داخل فايل فشرده شده هستند در واقع MS IExpress  هستند و يک جور کابينت فايل !

داخلشون چهار تا فايل اجرايي هست که هيچکدوم پک نشده و زبان هاي برنامه هم از خانواده هاي دات نت و Microsoft Visual C++ هستند و يکيشون هم Borland Delphi هستش ، علي الخصوص که آنتي ويروس من هم به اين فايل ها گير ميده !

البته همه اينها دليل به آلوده بودن فايل ها نيست !

اما من توصيه مي کنم کسي اجرا نکنه .......*

Eset.JPG

----------

*2028*,*nekooee*,*Shami*,*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

سلام

آقا رضا داخلش دو تا برنامه هست که یکیش کاسپرسکی تریال ریسیتر هست و دیگری kaspersky world هست. من زیاد ازشون استفاده کردم و این ورژن اولش نیست هر چند وقت یکبار ورژن جدیدشون میاد بیرون و همه آنتی ویروسها هم ویروس میشناسن (به دلیل کارهای تخریبی که انجام میده) اما مشکلی نداره

بهترین ریسیتر در حال حاضر همین نسخه کسپرسکی ریسیتر هست که هیچ مشکلی برای سیستم هم ایجاد نمیکنه و برنامه شناخته شده و معتبری تو این زمینه هست.

برنامه kaspersky world هم کارهای زیادی میکنه که یکیش ریست کردن تریال هست ولی کلیدهای روزانه رو بعضی ورزنهاش میدن و کارهای مربوط به کسپر همشون هستند.
فیلم آموزشی kaspersky world رو هم میتونید اینجا اگر مستقیم کننده دارید ببینید:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANA4jUGElZk





> *اما من توصيه مي کنم کسي اجرا نکنه .......*


ولی من با توجه به استفاده ای که تا حالا ازش داشتم و میشناسمش توصیه میکنم اجراش کنید  :آخرین ورژن ریست کننده Trial برای کاسپرسکی 2012:   خیالتون هم راحت باشه. همون تریال ریسیتر ساده رو استفاده کنید بهتر هست و من همیشه از همون استفاده میکنم

----------

*2028*,*Service Manual*,*صابری*

----------


## pedram

سلام
ضمن عرض خسته نباشيد .جناب نكويي عزيز مهربانم.بنده به يك نتيجه رسيدم وبه اون فعلا تا زمانيكه عكس اين موضوع  به اثبات نشه ادامه خواهم داد .واون انتي ويروس شيد هست .كه داراي دو موتور جستجو هست .كه تركيب اويرا ونود هست .واز امتياز ازاد اين انتي استفاده كنيد. كه پس از ساعاتي اين امتياز تموم ميشه .ولي من بعدش خريدم ومدتي هست استفاده ميكنم بكلي از هر نوع انتي ويروس وشرشون راحت شدم. البته پس از نصب بايد 3الي 4ساعت خيلي سرعت سيستم كم ميشه جوريكه دو صفحه را با هم نميتونيد باز كنيد ولي بعدش معركه ميشه از هر لحاظ فوق العاده هست .من قبل از اون از نود ورزن 4 استفاده ميكردم .ولي انصافا قابل مقايسه نيست.اگر اطلا عات بيشتر خواستيد .در خدمتم البته گوگل ميده .عرضم اينكه تضمين ويندوزه من خسته شده  بودم بيشتر اين انتي ويروسها را امتهان كردم .براي ما كه 24 ساعت سيستم روشن داريم اين بهترين هست.
سپاس

----------

*2028*,*nekooee*

----------

